# Kodi 4k display



## vcr58 (Sep 18, 2021)

Just got a new TiVo Stream 4k and got Kodi installed. I'm having issues with the display settings in Kodi in that the display resolution setting is set at 1080p and greyed out so I cannot change it. My settings on the TS4K are at 4K 60Hz.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Don’t use kodi, I just use the apps I would use in kodi, namely Cinema hd.


----------



## vcr58 (Sep 18, 2021)

I think maybe Kodi adaptively changes the display resolution depending on the video source. I have some test videos that are in 4k and HDR. They look and play ok. The HDR video triggers the HDR indication on my TV, so I think all is well. 

Kodi version is 18.9


----------



## Ostrasized Logicist (Jun 29, 2021)

vcr58 said:


> I think maybe Kodi adaptively changes the display resolution depending on the video source. I have some test videos that are in 4k and HDR. They look and play ok. The HDR video triggers the HDR indication on my TV, so I think all is well.
> 
> Kodi version is 18.9


Yes, I think the 1080p is just for the menus and the max it will output for those. Are you having any issues with sound and Kodi on your T4K? If I have surround enabled, it will knock the sound out on mine. I have to have the T4K set to stereo to get it to work.


----------



## vcr58 (Sep 18, 2021)

Ostrasized Logicist said:


> Yes, I think the 1080p is just for the menus and the max it will output for those. Are you having any issues with sound and Kodi on your T4K? If I have surround enabled, it will knock the sound out on mine. I have to have the T4K set to stereo to get it to work.


Yes, Kodi Matirx (19+) causes major sound issues for me, even after I close Kodi. I downgraded to Kodi Leia (18.9) which works much better. I have Kodi audio settings set to # of Channels=5.1, passthrough=on, and everything under that unchecked. I still get Dolby sound to the AVR.

It took a great deal of trial and error to find the right Kodi and AVR settings for me, but it's working well now.


----------



## alenkipp65 (11 mo ago)

I think maybe Kodi adaptively changes the display resolution depending on the video source. I have some test videos that are in 4k and HDR. They look and play great. The HDR video triggers the HDR indication on my TV, so I think the setup works well. If you use 4k addon.


----------

